# Alu oder Gfk Ruderboot?



## Herr Blobfisch (28. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich wollte mir demnächst ein neues Ruderboot zulegen und brauche eure Erfahrungen. Ich schwanke wie gesagt zwischen den beiden Materialien und bin mir noch unsicher. Es soll plus minus 4m lang sein und für max. 4 Personen. Das Gewässer ist ein Stausee (Schluchsee). 
Ich würde gerne die Unterschiede in Sachen wie Stabilität, Windanfälligkeit, Pflege/Robustheit wissen.

Bisher hab ich das Verus 400 (Gfk) und das Marine 12 m bzw 14m (Alu) im Auge.


----------



## nostradamus (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Alu oder Gfk Ruderboot?*

hi,
alu! Teurer, aber dafür stabiler, leichter und benötigt wenig pflege! Zwischenräume könnnen dir auch nicht nass werden...


gruß
mario


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Alu oder Gfk Ruderboot?*

Zunächst vorab, ein 4m Boot ist mMn nichts für 4 Angler. Zu 2 finde ich das prima.

Gfk wäre meine Wahl, dabei würde ich gerde wenn mehrere Personen an Bord sind, möglichst kippstabil wählen, also eher Richtung  Katamaranrumpf. Die haben auch im Bug mehr Platz.

Alu wäre mir zu laut und heizt sich in der Sonne zu stark auf, dementsprechend ist es in der kühlen Jahreszeit entsprechend kalt.

Ich sehe auch hinsichtlich der Haltbarkeit  keinen Vorteil bei Alu, es gibt dermaßen viele uralte Gfk boote,  so viel kann da nicht falsch sein.


----------



## nostradamus (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Alu oder Gfk Ruderboot?*

Hi Frank
Klar gibt es viele GfK Boote und auch viele wo zb  der Schaum nass ist ... beide Materialien haben vor und Nachteile. 
Bei meinem Alu Boot liegt unten Dämmung...


----------



## ragbar (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Alu oder Gfk Ruderboot?*

zu empfehlen:

http://www.ringmaier-boote.de/deutsch/


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Alu oder Gfk Ruderboot?*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi Frank
> Klar gibt es viele GfK Boote und auch viele wo zb  der Schaum nass ist ... beide Materialien haben vor und Nachteile.
> Bei meinem Alu Boot liegt unten Dämmung...



Ein GFK Boot muss ja nicht zwingend ausgeschäumt sein!
Eigentlich gibt es mehr ungeschäumte GFK Boote als mit Schaum und das vom TS präferierte Verus ist doppelwandig, aber nicht geschäumt.
Ansonsten hast du recht, als Wasserlieger sind ausgeschäumte Boote nicht geeignet, erst recht nicht wenn sie nicht selbstlenzend sind, weil im Laufe der Jahre Wasser immer seinen Weg findet.
Der angeblich geschlossenporige Schaum ist übrigens eine Erfindung der Industrie, auch dieser zieht Wasser und hält es auch erfolgreich fest!
Selbst sogenannter Brunnenschaum zieht Wasser! 
Am Schluchsee macht sogar ein Aluboot Sinn, zumindest wenn an den überall steinigen Ufern auch dauernd angelegt werden soll?
Natürlich kann man dies auch mit einem GFK Boot, nur das hinterlässt auf Dauer deutliche Spuren im Gelcoat und führt dann zu Undichtigkeiten, bzw. das GFK zieht dann Wasser. 
Bei Alu gibt es nur Kratzer und Beulen!
Alu ist vor allem im Winter unangenehm kalt, ohne Isolierung zum Wasser hin sind ewig kalte Füße sicher!
Alu ist weil leichter, auch windanfälliger, laut ist es sowieso, da scheppert es andauernd sobald nur etwas Welle geht.
Selbst bei wenig Welle nervt mich das ewige Gegluckse!
Mir ist GFK auch deshalb sympathischer weil man leicht selbst Reparaturen ausführen kann, oder auch einfach nur mal einen Rutenhalter o.ä. verbauen kann.
Beim Kauf eines Alubootes am besten gleich eine Nietzange mit dazu kaufen!

Jürgen


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Juli 2018)

*AW: Alu oder Gfk Ruderboot?*



ragbar schrieb:


> zu empfehlen:
> 
> http://www.ringmaier-boote.de/deutsch/



Das ist aber im Vergleich zum Verus, wahrscheinlich ein Polenboot, der Mercedes!

Jürgen


----------



## nostradamus (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Alu oder Gfk Ruderboot?*

.... der Tipp mit der Nietzangeist sehr gut! 

Ich habe immer zwei funktionstüchtige Zangen liegen... .


Ansonsten wurde alles wesentliche geschrieben.


----------



## ragbar (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Alu oder Gfk Ruderboot?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das ist aber im Vergleich zum Verus, wahrscheinlich ein Polenboot, der Mercedes!
> 
> Jürgen


 
 Ich hatte einige Ruderboote der 4m Klasse und bin dann zur Überzeugung gekommen, wenn GFK Ruderboot, dann 

 Kraller, Chiemsee, Porscheboote oder eben Ringmeier.

 Das sind alles kursstabile, gut ruderbare Boote mit guter Verarbeitung, deren Wert man bei langem Rudern bei Wind zu schätzen lernt.


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Alu oder Gfk Ruderboot?*



ragbar schrieb:


> Kraller, Chiemsee, Porscheboote oder eben Ringmeier.
> 
> Das sind alles kursstabile, gut ruderbare Boote mit guter Verarbeitung, deren Wert man bei langem Rudern bei Wind zu schätzen lernt.



Kann ich genau so bestätigen!
Ist halt auch eine Preisfrage, denn die Polenboote kosten nun mal weniger als die Hälfte eines Krallers z.B., im Vergleich.
Bei den Porsche Booten ist es nicht ganz so krass, allerdings haben diese auch nicht die Klasse eines Krallers oder Ringmeier.
Ich hatte vor ein paar Jahren dort mal angerufen (Porsche), da hatte ich ich den Eindruck, dass die gar nicht mehr im Geschäft sind?
Jedenfalls haben sie es damals nicht hin bekommen mir ein Angebot für ein Boot mit Trailer zu machen?
Die ersten Boote (Hecht) auf deren Home Page sind interessanterweise gleich den Schreff Booten, die ursprünglich am Edersee gebaut wurden.
Wahrscheinlich haben sie die Formen übernommen?

http://porsche-boote.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=15&Itemid=31


Jürgen


----------



## Herr Blobfisch (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Alu oder Gfk Ruderboot?*

Sehe ich das also richtig, dass ich es mit den Marine 12 m (51kg), bei mittlerem Wind schon schwer habe zu rudern?


----------



## ragbar (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Alu oder Gfk Ruderboot?*

Man kann es schon rudern, aber es wird aufgrund fehlender Knickspantbauweise bei Wind nicht kursstabil laufen.

Ergo: mehr Kraftaufwand erforderlich=ermüdender den Tag über.

Dieses Boot  würde ich nur in Verbindung mit Motorbetrieb einsetzen wollen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Alu oder Gfk Ruderboot?*



ragbar schrieb:


> Man kann es schon rudern, aber es wird aufgrund fehlender Knickspantbauweise bei Wind nicht kursstabil laufen.
> 
> Ergo: mehr Kraftaufwand erforderlich=ermüdender den Tag über.
> 
> Dieses Boot  würde ich nur in Verbindung mit Motorbetrieb einsetzen wollen.



Das Boot hat einen Kiel und ein  Kimmknie kann ich auch sehen. Da braucht es keinen Knickspant für. 

Aber ein Ruderboot zum Angeln darf ruhig schwerer sein, dann hat man auch mehr Ruhe im Boot und ist  weniger windanfällig. Bei stärkerem Seitenwand ist mit mehr Versatz zu rechnen,  aber der dürfte auch bei dem Gfk Boot nicht viel geringer ausfallen.


----------



## Herr Blobfisch (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Alu oder Gfk Ruderboot?*

Ok, vielen Dank schon mal für die Infos. Das Porsche Boot sieht ja schon sehr interessant aus (p420 oder Hecht 400?). Hat jmd schon Erfahrung im Vergleich zum Verus damit? Und wie bekomme ich eine Persenning für das Boot?


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Alu oder Gfk Ruderboot?*

Hier kannst du mal ein paar Bilder vom Schreff Boot in 5m sehen:

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310566

Dieses entspricht dem 5m Hecht Boot von Porsche.
Gut zu sehen, dass es sich um ein "Plattbodenboot" handelt.
Dieser Bootstyp ist konzipiert für flache Auengewässer und zum leichten Anlanden an weichen Ufern. 
Unter Rudern laufen diese Boote auch einigermaßen gut, aber auch hier zählt wie bei allen Ruderbooten, Länge läuft!
Soll heißen, wenn die Masse erst mal in Schwung gebracht, sind nur noch wenige Ruderschläge für ein gutes Vorankommen nötig.
Mit jedem Meter mehr an Bootslänge desto kraftsparender ist dies am Ende!
Deshalb würde ich auch mindestens das 4,30m Boot, wenn nicht gleich das 5m Boot nehmen.
Du könntest z.B. dem Kollegen Fr33 mal eine PN schicken und ihn befragen?
So wie auf den Bildern  gut zu erkennen, sind diese Boote im sehr groben Spritzverfahren gefertigt, auch nicht gerade die höchste Qualitätsstufe und nur einwandig!
Nach meiner Meinung bist du mit dem Verus-Boot aufm Schluchsee aber besser dran, als mit diesen Plattbodenbooten und immerhin hat dies eine C-Kategorisierung.
Die Formgebung entspricht auch eher einer typischen Ruderbootform mit Halbgleitereigenschaft (das flach auslaufendem Heck), wegen der möglichen 10PS Motorisierung. 
Dies bedeutet, dass es zumindest mal deutlich mehr Welle ab kann, als die Plattbodenboote.

Das hier wäre mein perfektes Ruderboot, gibt es aber leider auch nicht im Sonderangebot!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JX8nMJAxMcQ

Jürgen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Alu oder Gfk Ruderboot?*

Das Terhi Saiman hat eine gute Form, wenn es das noch in Gfk gäbe, ein Hammer.


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Alu oder Gfk Ruderboot?*



Testudo schrieb:


> Das Terhi Saiman hat eine gute Form, wenn es das noch in Gfk gäbe, ein Hammer.



Gibt es, da dieser Bootstyp auf den finnischen Seen weit verbreitet ist!
Allerdings habe ich son Teil noch nie hier bei uns gesehen, dafür muss man wohl selbst hinfahren und eines besorgen?

Bei Google mal "suomi rowing boat" eingeben und dann "Bilder".

Hier noch ne andere Marke.
http://www.kaisla-veneet.fi/no/roddbatar.html

Jürgen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (29. Juli 2018)

*AW: Alu oder Gfk Ruderboot?*

Danke Jürgen,  die kannte ich noch nicht. Schöne Boote gibt es sogar bis 5.20m .


----------



## schwerhoeriger (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Alu oder Gfk Ruderboot?*

Hoi,

wenn es doch ein Aluboot werden sollte schau mal bei Ebay-Kleinanzeigen unter Suchefunktion "Aluboote" ! Da bietet einer aus Konstanz Kessler Aluboote an. Das sind wirklich top Boote. Habe eins beim Urlaub am Bodense gesehen und war schwer begeistert. Da kann das Linder 355 von meinem Kumbel in der Verarbeitung und Materialstärke nicht mithalten und beim Preis auch nicht. 

Grussen Michael


----------



## TeeHawk (31. Juli 2018)

*AW: Alu oder Gfk Ruderboot?*

Auch PE kann ein gutes Material sein http://www.kleine-boote.com/jp375/jp_375.html


----------

